

Mashups Are Breaking the Mold at Microsoft - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/10/business/10slipstream.html?_r=1&ex=1360386000&en=60296335da445fc7&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin

======
altano
I tried to play with Popfly. It wouldn't work in Safari so I downloaded
Firefox. Then I had to register an account. Then it loaded fine, but it failed
to pull the News.yc feed. So I tried digg... nope, wouldn't load that either.
I tried 4 boxes and I couldn't get any of them to work. I guess the app is
still working out its kinks...

------
zetatios
I'm always glad to seem Microsoft doing something neat -- they have a lot of
bright people.

That said....Popfly won't load on my browser -- fully updated firefox running
under ubuntu (strangely, the error message implies firefox is supported).

